# Need Ideas for Soap favors for a wedding.



## igbabygirl (Jun 13, 2009)

I have been asked to make wedding favors for a friend of mine wedding.  She is getting married on the beach.  One idea I have is to make soap in the shape of sells and put in an organza bag but I think that's kind of ordinary.  Does anyone else have some ideas that would be catchy?


----------



## OceanGirl-3 (Jun 13, 2009)

Can you embed them in soap, i done some like this not really wedding-ish lol

not so good on creative part lol, i am making cupcake curls for friends wedding  

Mine not that great lol
http://www.new.facebook.com/photo.php?p ... =574207902

http://www.new.facebook.com/photo.php?p ... =574207902

Cupcakes
 she want orange,red and cream :shock:  it's a Halloween wedding  
http://www.new.facebook.com/photo.php?p ... =574207902

GOOD LUCK


----------



## igbabygirl (Jun 13, 2009)

Kristi,

What do you mean yours are not that great.  I think they are really neat.  I especially love the cupcake one.  Can I ask how you did that.  I think that would be a neat favor to give everyone if you don't mind my using your idea.

Thanks
In-Dea


----------



## OceanGirl-3 (Jun 13, 2009)

ahh it's just me   i never feel like i do a good enough job yeah i am hard on myself.

I just got these silicon cupcakes bottoms the i do a few rectangle blocks in multi colors and then just used the grater to make curls 

Does that mack much sense  , i sux at explaining  


Thanks you very sweet also for comments  

Kristie


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2009)

Do you want to create the shapes or use molds .


Kitn


----------



## krissy (Jun 13, 2009)

what about getting a bag of small sand dollars and other tiny shells and pouring into individual molds a sandy colored and maybe flecked with ground apricot seeds base (half way filled) then after that is hard put the shells and maybe a heart shaped charm ect (made out of sea glass maybe?) on the top then pour over that some sea blue MP.  you could even push the shells into the bottom a bit so that they look like the beach shore.


lol, i made myself want to make this


----------



## Galavanting Gifts (Jun 14, 2009)

I like everyones ideas but how do ya stop the favours from sweating in the organza bags?


----------



## Tabitha (Jun 14, 2009)

If you are doing M&P they will stick to the inside of the organza bags. maybe tiny little acrylic boxes would work beter tied w/ a ribbon.


----------



## igbabygirl (Jun 14, 2009)

Thanks for the ideas.  Yeah, I didn't think about the prospect of the soap melting, duh me.  Have to come up with another way of packaging.  back to the drawing board.


----------



## studioalamode (Jun 14, 2009)

I don't have any ideas, but I did want to comment on Kristie's soaps!  Those are awesome!  I love them all!


----------

